# Probleme beim installieren



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

Moin,
so nachdem ich mich ein bißchen mit Mandrake vertraut gemacht habe wollte ich mal Licq installieren und dafür muss man ja auch so ne Libary installieren GPGME oder so. Aber schon bei ./configure kommt der kram hier:

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH


Und das dumme ist, das kommt bei jedem Programm was ich installieren möchte?

Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?

Mfg croown


----------



## Fabian (18. Februar 2004)

Dann installier dir mal GCC / G++. 

http://search.rpmseek.com


----------



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,
erstma Danke für den Tip. Habe jetzt einfach mehrere Pakete installiert und dann konnte ich auch "./configure" und "make" ausführen nur bei "make install" war dann leider Schluss. Weil dann kam :

 /usr//bin/install -c gpgme-config /usr/local/bin/gpgme-config
/usr//bin/install: reguläre Datei »/usr/local/bin/gpgme-config« kann nicht angelegt werden: Permission denied
make[3]: *** [install-binSCRIPTS] Fehler 1
make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/sculz-company/Desktop/MEIN SHIT/shit/gpgme-0.3.16/gpgme'
make[2]: *** [install-am] Fehler 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/sculz-company/Desktop/MEIN SHIT/shit/gpgme-0.3.16/gpgme'
make[1]: *** [install] Fehler 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/sculz-company/Desktop/MEIN SHIT/shit/gpgme-0.3.16/gpgme'
make: *** [install-recursive] Fehler 1

Muss ich jetzt noch irgendwas installieren, weil dieses Problem tritt wie das vorige bei allen Programmen auf, die ich installieren will!

Mfg croown


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croown _
> *Hi,
> erstma Danke für den Tip. Habe jetzt einfach mehrere Pakete installiert und dann konnte ich auch "./configure" und "make" ausführen nur bei "make install" war dann leider Schluss. Weil dann kam :
> 
> ...



nein was du machen willst ist dir die Fehlermeldung genau anschauen.
Dann willst du das dir vollgender Satz in die Augen springt:
"kann nicht angelegt werden: Permission denied"
Dann willst du das dir dazu der Geistesblitz kommt das Permission denied bedeutet das du in dem betreffenden Verzeichnis "/usr/local/bin/" kein Schreiberecht hast.
Daher willst du das du vollgende Lösung daraus schliesen kannst.
Per su root rechte verschaffen
und per root die make install installation durchführen 

Du willst also vollgendes versuchen:
$ su
[pass eingeben]
$ make install


----------



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ja hey das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Klingt richtig logisch was du mir da geschrieben hast. Vieeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank  

croown


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croown _
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ja hey das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Klingt richtig logisch was du mir da geschrieben hast. Vieeeeeeeeeeeelen Dank
> 
> croown *



Ich habe dir doch nur geschrieben was du sowieso machen wolltest


----------



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

@ christian Fein

Also ich habe das auch so versucht ABER leider leider steht dann im Konqueror "Password:"  Hmm würde da ja jetzt gerne mein liebes Passwort eingeben, nur ich kann da nichts eingeben 

Habe ich jetzt mal wieder was nicht gerafft oder so, weil ich habe das genau so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast (ich kann wirklich nix eingeben sondern nur auf die Schaltflächen ABRECHEN und SCHLIEßEN gehn).


Mfg croown


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von croown _
> *Also ich habe das auch so versucht ABER leider leider steht dann im Konqueror "Password:"  Hmm würde da ja jetzt gerne mein liebes Passwort eingeben, nur ich kann da nichts eingeben
> 
> Habe ich jetzt mal wieder was nicht gerafft oder so, weil ich habe das genau so gemacht, wie du es beschrieben hast (ich kann wirklich nix eingeben sondern nur auf die Schaltflächen ABRECHEN und SCHLIEßEN gehn).
> *



Öhm... wenn Du in der Shell

```
SU
```
eingibst -> öffnet sich der konqueror und es steht "Password:" darin? Eigentlich sollte sich alles in der Konsole abspielen ....

Ich möchte Dich auch an etwas erinnern, das Dir eigentlich längst bekannt ist  
Installationen IMMER als ROOT

*w00t*


----------



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

Achnso, ja ne is klar. Bin halt nen Depp.

Vielen Dank für die Antwort


Mfg croown


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Februar 2004)

Nein, so war das wirklich nicht gemeint  
Ich wollte nur wissen ob sich nach der Eingabe von "SU" in der Konsole das Konqueror Popup öffnet, ob ich das falsch verstanden habe. 

Der letzte Satz war nur ein bissl neckisch gemeint


----------



## croown (18. Februar 2004)

Hailo,
Habe das jetzt mit der Konsole gemacht und hat wunderbar geklappt. ERFOLG, habe Licq installiert und ES GEHT  

Hier ist eigentlich Kisdn ausgerottet worden oder warum bekomme ich das nirgends im Web. Von Millenium.org ist der Server nicht da und sonst au, weis einer wo man das downloaden kann?

@ Neurodeamon: Das neckische habe ich schon verstanden, past schon

Vielen Dank für dir Antwort 

Mfg croown


----------



## JohannesR (18. Februar 2004)

Fällt mir eben nur so auf:

1) SU != su
Sämtliche Befehle sind unter einem Unixoiden OS _case-sensitive_.
2) Es ist auch möglich, Software ohne root-Rechte zu installieren, z.B. nach ~/bin/ - funktioniert leider nicht immer! 

"su" heisst übrigens "substitute user" und nicht "superuser", was oft behauptet wird. Ich weiss, hat hier auch keiner behauptet!


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Fällt mir eben nur so auf:
> 
> 1) SU != su
> ...



Okay.. ich weiß ich muss korintenkakkaaaaan  :

1) SU bedeutet in der Neuro-Spraak: hervorgehobenes 'su' oder geschriehenes 'su'
2) hab nicht gesagt es wäre unmöglich 


Eine ganz neckische Sache ist übrigens 'sudo'. Man braucht nur die 'sudoers'-Datei zu bearbeiten und den Usern die nötigen Rechte zu verpassen. Über 'sudo' kann man dann einzelne Befehle als 'substitue user' oder als anderer User in Gang setzen.


```
man sudo
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Februar 2004)

Hups, seh' ich jetzt erst. Grüße nach Kassel!  
Katzensprung ;-)


----------



## croown (19. Februar 2004)

Gruß zurück nach Göttingen (aber mal ganz ehrlich, immer wenn ich da bin sehe ich immer nur Studenten

Ja also nochma die Frage, weiß einer wo man KISDN runterladen kann?


Mfg croown


----------



## Fabian (19. Februar 2004)

http://linux.tucows.com/preview/31961.html


----------

